# Near Tragedy



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Gloves, long sleeves, jewelry and long hair are all verboten in my shop around operating machinery. Here is another example of why. Near Tragedy A year or so ago, another young lady was not so lucky. She was strangled when her hair was caught in a metal lathe.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Reminders like this can't be posted too often Gene.


----------



## Harrison67 (May 30, 2012)

Yeah, I posted that in another forum about a year ago to warn noobies about dangling anything, around a spinning machine part.

Makes me feel sorry whenever I see that because it's a woman. To see a guy's scalp, shirt, and hat, wound around a bar of steel is rather sickening when you start cutting it all off. One guy's head was so tore up, we had to cut it out in small pieces; the Docs had no chance of saving him.

Don't even let your shirt tail swing around. :stop:


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Gene Howe said:


> Gloves, long sleeves, jewelry and long hair are all verboten in my shop around operating machinery. Here is another example of why. Near Tragedy A year or so ago, another young lady was not so lucky. She was strangled when her hair was caught in a metal lathe.


This is an ages old problem, 40 years ago my 11 year old sister had her hair caught in a PTO on the back of the old farm tractor and nearly had her head ripped off, this problem has killed and maimed many innocent bystanders over the years and will do it and again and again, sometimes you may feel like you are a fool for nagging and nagging about this issue but everyone should never forget about how dangerous loose clothing or hair around spinning machines really is, so never stop being careful, use hair nets, use safety glasses, keep your eye on router cutters, unplug power tools when you are servicing them, obey the rules of the road and stop at stop signs, you can never be to careful around tools and machines, or cars. NGM


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for the reminder


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 11, 2012)

I don’t need to click on the link to know the story. A mishap that we all should learn from. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## elrodqfudp (Sep 5, 2011)

For those of us that remember, That is why Rosie the Riveter wore her hair in a bandana. 

As an additional safety when you unplug a piece of machinery to work on it, get some of those tinny dog collar padlocks and lock it in the hole in the blade of the plug. That way no one can be "helpful" and plug it in for you.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

At school in the late sixties I had long hair and was rfused permission to use *any* of the power tools in the metalwork shop until I got myself a bandana/hairnet to control it. I spent the money and got one because I wanted to use the machines. Simple, really

Regards

Phil


----------

